# Huffy Good Vibration Serial Number Help



## speeddemon (May 20, 2013)

I came across a Huffy Good Vibration bike in great condtion. 

So I have some questions to ask, typically what are these bikes worth?

What year is this bike? This was ther serial number that was given to me.

HC4836508

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2013)

These still sell new for a little over $100. Not collectible. I'd throw it up on CL for $35 and be done. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2013)

With an "HC" serial number, this tells me the bike is built between the late 1970s to the mid 1990s. Good Vibrations were basic middle weight bicycles that Huffy built starting in the early 80s to compete with the Murray Monterey. Re-badged versions were sold at Western Auto as the Western Flyer Grand Trophy, and maybe at Sears too. The Good Vibrations was discontinued years ago but its still not considered a collectible and it will be a long time before they are considered as such. This bike was made in the USA by Huffy with American-made parts. You don't get that today ina store, you get over-priced, glorified chinese GARBAGE. My advice? The Good Vibrations cruiser of the 80s have a classic look thats not cheesy and overdone like the repops today. I say ride the heck out of it, it will last you longer than some wally-world Mongoose.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

The Huffy's I've seen have 2 numbers on them. One on the head tube and one on the the bottom bracket. The HC number is probably from the head tube. Is that the one you use to determine the year or do you use the other one?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

speeddemon said:


> I came across a Huffy Good Vibration bike in great condtion.
> 
> So I have some questions to ask, typically what are these bikes worth?
> 
> ...





I just spoke to Huffy Customer Service. If the bike has an HC number on the head tube, that's the number you need to look at to determine the age.

Your frame was made in April of 1983 and it was the 6508th bike made that year.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 28, 2020)

I've wondered about the year of this bike since I bought it. I just thought it might of been mid eighties. Serial # HC7618654 doesn't fit the formula in previous post.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 28, 2020)

This thread was from 1983 or something. 
The Black bike looks like a middle 1990’s (i.e., the end of Huffy), with the uni fork, and no original fenders.


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> This thread was from 1983 or something.
> The Black bike looks like a middle 1990’s (i.e., the end of Huffy), with the uni fork, and no original fenders.




So it's more collectable now?


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2020)

So this thread is from 2013.It should be worth up to $60 by now.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 29, 2020)

'83.... 2013......  Pretty close  
I was hoping that there was an easy formula or serial number chart for these later Huffy's and considering the page views of this thread maybe there were others interested in this. 
I couldn't say no to mine at $25 plus tires/tubes. My girlfriend's son loves riding it and it gets a lot of comments. Smooth roller.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 29, 2020)

My middle 1990’s Huffy Good Vibrations beach cruiser was the reason I started with the CABE; (although mine is a single speed). 
The Wald stem and chrome rims may be stamped with a date code.


----------



## 82 ST Racing (Mar 7, 2020)

Numbers on the drop out or bottom bracket will tell the year. There will be two sets of 5 digit numbers, one will start out with A, C, or  P and the other just 5 numbers. The ending number of the 5 digit strings will usually match, and give you the year. The non-prefixed 5 digit number string is the catalog number. Catalog numbers end with the model year. I've found this to be correct for all '80 to later '80's Huffy bikes. For instance, I have a 1980 and 1982 Pro 2 in yellow/blue. The '80 numbers are C81150 and 23820. The model number is 23820. My '82 has A80672 and 23722. Again, 23722 is the model number in the catalog. Continuing, my My black/yellow '82 ST Racing has C80112 and 83862, red/black '83 Pro 2 has C80833 and X3723, a BMX 38 frame I have has C80711 and 20381. My '84 Pro Lightning has C80764 and 33944. Making sense???


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 7, 2020)

So my bike is just a bit of an anomaly. The frame stampings just don't fit the formulas. I think that I might just call it a '92 due to the stamping on the stem and from what @Archie Sturmer said. I guess the first string does end in a 2 as well.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 7, 2020)

classic Huffy look, they may not be worth anything, but they are fun to ride.

I bought my Good Vibrations new, in the summer of 1978. It's been stolen, and it always finds it's way home.

not much stock on mine though.


----------



## 82 ST Racing (Mar 7, 2020)

'80's formula does not apply obviously. I have a '99 Santa Fe that starts out with 99 in the serial on the bottom bracket. I believe this was  near the beginning of the Chinese era.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 7, 2020)

> So I think that I might just call it a '92.



Maybe even a November 13th, 1992; for the 318th day of that leap year.


----------



## 82 ST Racing (Mar 7, 2020)

'81 and '82 versions from the catalogs


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 7, 2020)

I cut the foam from the center section of the handlebars and found the beautiful chrome underneath. Might have to clean it up a bit but it's kind of my beater bike and not a high priority.  Glad to have it though.


----------

